# Do any body elses cats do this?? (video)



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Look what Alfie does when he wants a drink...!

V241108_225501.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

V241108_225502.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*hahahahahahaha love the vids Bee  yep one of my boys does it accept he moves the bloody water dish all over the place and spills all the water on the floor   x*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *hahahahahahaha love the vids Bee  yep one of my boys does it accept he moves the bloody water dish all over the place and spills all the water on the floor   x*


he he strange isnt it.. he's always done that, thought he might have grown out of it by now PMSL


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

how very strange


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

mine shove thier heads into anything,tea, juice:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine always put their paws in the water to make it move before they drink it so perhaps that is what he was trying to do?

Very cute though!

Lou
X


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I wish that was all my boy did!!!!!!!!

If Darwin sees a cup/glass of water he will put his paw in it and tip it all out and then drink it 

Then he will walk away leaving a trail of water everywhere he has been!!!!

Alfie is so cute xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> Mine always put their paws in the water to make it move before they drink it so perhaps that is what he was trying to do?
> 
> Very cute though!
> 
> ...


I really dont know! it's like he's psycing himself up to drink.. very odd!


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah Rosie does this in the bathroom when she wants a drink.
She drinks from the sink tap in the bathroom. it is as though she's telling us to turn the tap. then she dips her paw in the running water (don't know if shes testing the temp or not)


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool! He's crazy!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> Yeah Rosie does this in the bathroom when she wants a drink.
> She drinks from the sink tap in the bathroom. it is as though she's telling us to turn the tap. then she dips her paw in the running water (don't know if shes testing the temp or not)


ha well the only other cats that do it seem to be Ragdolls!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

maybe they should be radgeddolls,but gorgeous anyways:thumbup:I love cats with quirks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hahaha lol, that made me laugh,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> maybe they should be radgeddolls,but gorgeous anyways:thumbup:I love cats with quirks


LOL my OH say Alfie is "special" lolol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Look what Alfie does when he wants a drink...!
> 
> V241108_225501.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> 
> V241108_225502.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Funny :lol::lol::lol: I've never seen one do that before. Not sure what he's trying to achieve:confused1:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Funny :lol::lol::lol: I've never seen one do that before. Not sure what he's trying to achieve:confused1:


God knows.. he's an odd little man! lol


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you noticed hes doing it next to the wine bottle pmsl he perhaps wants some of that instead


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

:lol:


bee112 said:


> ha well the only other cats that do it seem to be Ragdolls!!


I was thinking the same!!! :lol:
I am going to try and capture her doing it later to show you.


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwwww!!!....how cute. My cats like to dip their heads into anything too.

I usually leave a cup in the bath under that tap and they follow me to the toilet and jump into the bath and look at me until i run fresh water in for them. They dont seem to like it unless it is fresh, my dog is the same she will follow me to the bathroom too and jump up to the sink for me to run the tap.......i never seem to be able to go to the loo in peace.hahahahaa!!!!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

haha that is something! My kitty doesn't do that.. But I do have her food bowls up on the counter (so the dog doesn't eat her food) and she managed to knock them off one time and break them


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

firestormkitty said:


> Have you noticed hes doing it next to the wine bottle pmsl he perhaps wants some of that instead


ha ha maybe!!! Kelly reckons he's annoyed because he wants white wine instead he he



Rosieragdoll said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was thinking the same!!! :lol:
> I am going to try and capture her doing it later to show you.


Yes you will have to catch her doing that! I'm starting to realise Raggies are actually quite odd! PMSL


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

my cats do that!


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

is he not stamping his feet because your giving him water and theres a bottle of wine next to it, id be doing the same to be honest with you


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

mckitty said:


> is he not stamping his feet because your giving him water and theres a bottle of wine next to it, id be doing the same to be honest with you


:laugh: LMFAOOOOOO


----------

